# fornt end loader for Craftsman 1993 GT6000



## trdhtr (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a 20hp twin 1993 Craftsman Gt6000. I was wondering if anybody knows where I can find used front end loaders with hydraulics that will fit. Or how to custom built it? I have CAD drawings but im not a welder.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

trdhtr said:


> I have a 20hp twin 1993 Craftsman Gt6000. I was wondering if anybody knows where I can find used front end loaders with hydraulics that will fit. Or how to custom built it? I have CAD drawings but im not a welder.


If you can't find one already made and you're not a welder, you could bring the plans to a welding shop and have it made for you. Do you have a buddy or know someone who would do it for you? Having it cut and welded is only half the job, you'll still need the hydraulic system to make it work. How well do you understand hydraulic systems? If your tractor has a PTO you'll be able to run the pump of it. If you don't, then you could rig up a pump to run of your pulley that powers the mower deck. The other option you'll have is to buy a 12v, self contained hydraulic power unit. If you want to stay clear of hydraulics, you could use 12 volt actuators to power everything. Hope this has been some help to you.Bye


----------



## trdhtr (Mar 13, 2011)

*Hydraulic system*

Thx for the reply. I just bought a front end loader with hydraulics and pump already on it. I just have to customize my tractor a little to set it on. I dont have a PTO. The hydraulic pump is made by Cessna. There is no ratings on it. Will it operate off of the pulley from the mower deck? The 20 HP egine spins at 3600rpm. Does it matter what speed the hydraulic pump spins at?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

trdhtr said:


> Thx for the reply. I just bought a front end loader with hydraulics and pump already on it. I just have to customize my tractor a little to set it on. I dont have a PTO. The hydraulic pump is made by Cessna. There is no ratings on it. Will it operate off of the pulley from the mower deck? The 20 HP egine spins at 3600rpm. Does it matter what speed the hydraulic pump spins at?


Quick search and I came up with these guys, should be able to help you out! Bye
Call, Fax or Email Knight Hawk Supply for 
more information on Cessna parts and 
components 
E-mail : [email protected] 
Knight Hawk Supply
89 Zips Road
Hawk Point, MO 63349
(636) 338-4031 Fax (636) 338-4434
Toll Free (877) 739-3200


----------

